# Grips?



## BroJordan (Jun 10, 2013)

When meeting a fellow brother for the first time, when you shake hands, should you go for the grip or just a standard handshake? Had this discussion with a few brothers the other day and we all came up with a different response. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## crono782 (Jun 10, 2013)

I just handshake. One person doing a grip and the other not is as awkward as a poorly executed high five. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Jamarr/G\ (Jun 10, 2013)

I always give a standard handshake to another person. Unless I've examined him and find him to be a worthy brother. Even if he gives the grip first I will not follow unless I know for sure..
You can never be to careful these days I've seen more frauds than an home insurance company: ) 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 10, 2013)

Personally, you should never use any grips or other modes of recognition, unless you and the person exchanging with know each other to be Masons, by proper examination.

I feel that we are becoming complacent and careless with our modes of recognition.


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Jun 14, 2013)

I agree with Brother Owings..............Masonic Grip is a privilege, for those who have been duly and truly examined, and are found to be a Brother Mason.......I take the "Rights, Lights, and Benefits" very seriously, as ALL MASONS SHOULD...........If He is a worthy Brother, and was properly educated, he won't mind being examined......................BRO JONES


----------



## florida freemason (Jun 14, 2013)

Well said I couldn't agree more


----------



## Ben A. (Jun 14, 2013)

I will use the grips as part of examining a visiting brother in lodge who has presented a dues card from a recognized lodge. Alternatively, the Tyler's Oath can be administered but I have found out that not all jurisdictions (including mine) require the newly raised MM to know the Oath. I agree with Bro. Stewart that we have become too complacent with our modes of recognition.


----------



## jhumphrey7205 (Jun 14, 2013)

Well I would say that like it says in the 2nd degree work, "only your judgement will determine when to give or answer signs and roles".

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jun 15, 2013)

Bro. Stewart said:


> Personally, you should never use any grips or other modes of recognition, unless you and the person exchanging with know each other to be Masons, by proper examination.
> 
> I feel that we are becoming complacent and careless with our modes of recognition.



I don't think so. If I gave a specific grip to someone who isn't a Mason, they wouldn't know what happened, which is exactly the point. If they don't recognize it, then it works. If they do recognize it, proceed


----------



## Michael Hatley (Jun 15, 2013)

I've been caught off guard a few times by Masons recognizing my affiliation and giving me a grip, or asking me "How long have you been travelling, Brother?".

The first time I was given the grip I about jumped out of my socks, it was a fellow who I would not have expected at all - was a great surprise.  

Personally I wouldn't spring that on someone unless I somehow knew for certain the other fellow was a Mason.

When a good Brother asked me how long I'd been travelling I replied something along the lines of "not too long, I live just down the road" to which he chuckled and it took me a second to catch the reference....we had a good laugh about it.

But nowadays when I recognize another Mason I ask "What lodge have you traveled from, Brother?" and tap my ring


----------



## Tx4ever (Jun 15, 2013)

Why would someone who I have sit in lodge with , and knows me to be a mason without question, give me a token?


----------



## JTM (Jun 15, 2013)

Freemason Connect Mobile

It's pretty common to give a grip, I've found, even though I usually don't reciprocate.  Most people are satisfied with a sticker on my car, which I understand, but yeah.  I don't even do the EA


----------



## dtobecker (Jun 15, 2013)

"Always cover your work." Grips only in the masonic temple/lodge/club/bar. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dawg65779 (Jun 16, 2013)

I agree the Grips of a Brother Mason goes along with the degree's we were taught. I meet another Mason the grip tells me if he is my brother, its no different then the passwords they are required to be in lodge 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## JTM (Jun 16, 2013)

Freemason Connect Mobile

As long as it's given in the same way you learned it.


----------



## dawg65779 (Jun 16, 2013)

Amen


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 16, 2013)

I give a regular handshake. If one attempts to give me a grip, we'll have a conversation so I'll know where he "comes from."


----------



## dawg65779 (Jun 16, 2013)

Usually i get call Hiram or some will say I see you were knocked in the head, little things to start a conversation with another Mason and then the grip


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 17, 2013)

Tx4ever said:


> Why would someone who I have sit in lodge with , and knows me to be a mason without question, give me a token?



Having been together at a tiled meeting there's no need to exchange dues cards so it's not about identification so it has to be about something else.  To me it would be an extra bit of fellowship.


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 17, 2013)

JTM said:


> As long as it's given in the same way you learned it.



There are subtle variations jurisdiction to jurisdiction.  The variation in the grips is small to zero as they are pretty basic.  The variation in the other modes are more noticeable but they are always recognizable.


----------



## BrianMcMLG (Jun 18, 2013)

Bro. Stewart said:


> Personally, you should never use any grips or other modes of recognition, unless you and the person exchanging with know each other to be Masons, by proper examination.
> 
> I feel that we are becoming complacent and careless with our modes of recognition.



This is simliar to what my CI told me last week when I asked the same question. It ties in with being "cautious."
Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

